# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Internet DSL me antene

## Bekim Gushta

Pershendetje

A dini ndonje informacion si mund te marr internet DSL me antene???

Kam lexuar tek nje faqe http://www.europeonline.com por nuk di se si perdoret dhe nese ben ne shqiperi.

Nese mund te me ndihmoni ju lutem me tregoni ndonje mundesi.



Ju faleminderit

----------


## qoska

Bekim,
keto punojne te pakten ne te gjithe europen.
Problemi eshte se keto kompani ofrojne vetem shkarkim(download) dhe jo dergim(upload) dhe ketu duhet te pyesesh ISP nga e cila do te besh dergimin a te lejon ta besh apo jo. Kjo pasi dergimi do te behet jo me adresen IP tenden por me ate te kompanise qe te ofron kete sherbimin me satelit dhe shumica se lejojne pasi quhet trafik parazitar i gjeneruar per tu prishur pune te tjereve.
Informohu dhe provoje dhe shiko mire se ka akoma me lire se ajo kompania po ta blesh karten DVB vete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bekim Gushta

Shiko o Qoska a di ti ndonje vend tjeter ku mund ta siguroj nje internet ADSL me antene???

Jam ne Shkoder dhe ketu eshte vetem njeri qe jep sherbim interneti por vetem ne qender te shkodres.


Help!!!!

----------


## qoska

Bekim,
Ne qofte se do te kesh internet me satelit te kushtojne shume paisjet ne tirane jane 2 kompani qe ofrojne kete sherbim. Njera quhet StarSat kurse per tjetren kontakto me mua.
Paisjet mund te te kushtojne rreth 1000 euro ne fillim dhe StarSat i jep dhe me qira me duket pastaj pagesa mujore vertitet rreth 80 - 150 euro me 512 - 128 kbit/s e ndare me 30 persona.

Ke dhe nje variant tjeter albtelecom.al ka versionin DSL, nuk e di nese ne shkoder mund te perdoret, qe eshte me i lire se cfaredo lloj tjeter sherbimi qe ti do te gjesh me satelit. Te shkon diku tek 10.000 leke(te reja) me TVSH dhe mund ta ndash dhe me shoket qe te te ulet pagesa disi.

Mund edhe te investosh ne antena me teknologji WiMAX sepse te shkojne me lire dhe me vone mund te biesh ne kompromis me ate personin dhe ti sherbesh dhe te tjereve nga keto antena.

Zgjidh e merr.

----------


## Bekim Gushta

Po ajo oferta e Europeonline.com nuk tu duk e arsyeshme???
Nuk di se ku ta blej sepse e kisha marre edhe ato me derguan nje mesazh dhe mu pergjigjen se ben ne shqiperi.
Sepse mua me duhet maksimumi per dy komjutera qe mund te kushtoje 50Euro ne muaj..
Gjithesesi nese ke mundesi me jep ndonje adrese ku mund te interesohem vete ose nese ke mundesi interesohu ti. 


> Bekim,
> Ne qofte se do te kesh internet me satelit te kushtojne shume paisjet ne tirane jane 2 kompani qe ofrojne kete sherbim. Njera quhet StarSat kurse per tjetren kontakto me mua.
> Paisjet mund te te kushtojne rreth 1000 euro ne fillim dhe StarSat i jep dhe me qira me duket pastaj pagesa mujore vertitet rreth 80 - 150 euro me 512 - 128 kbit/s e ndare me 30 persona.
> 
> Ke dhe nje variant tjeter albtelecom.al ka versionin DSL, nuk e di nese ne shkoder mund te perdoret, qe eshte me i lire se cfaredo lloj tjeter sherbimi qe ti do te gjesh me satelit. Te shkon diku tek 10.000 leke(te reja) me TVSH dhe mund ta ndash dhe me shoket qe te te ulet pagesa disi.
> 
> Mund edhe te investosh ne antena me teknologji WiMAX sepse te shkojne me lire dhe me vone mund te biesh ne kompromis me ate personin dhe ti sherbesh dhe te tjereve nga keto antena.
> 
> Zgjidh e merr.

----------


## qoska

Bekim edhe njehere po te them meEuropeonline..comf ke vetem download nuk ke upload....

----------


## Bekim Gushta

Qoska a di ndonje kompani tjeter ????



> Bekim edhe njehere po te them meEuropeonline..comf ke vetem download nuk ke upload....

----------


## qoska

Nqs do internet se s'ben me satelit shiko per kompani si bentleytelecom.co.uk etj 
Por do te te kushtojne me shume se albtelecom pasi duhet te blesh paisjet(qe ne te cilat me shume kushton transmetuesi ne rendin e 4Watt tek keto te fundit) dhe modemin satelitor.

Ti zgjidh e merr vete. 
P.S. Kujdes nga disa kompani me cmime shume te ulta qe jane vetem per amerike. Qe te jesh i sigurte verifiko footprint(zonen e mbulimit)

----------


## Bekim Gushta

O qoska.

A din gje nese ben NetSystem ne Shkoder????




```
Adresa e saj eshte http://www.netsystem.com
```

----------


## by_durrsaku

o bekim qoska te ka shpjeguar shume mire me lart.nese ti do patjeter ta marresh internetin me satelit nga jasht atehere pyeti nese te ofrojne (2 way system)vetem me kete lloj lidhje ke download dhe upload,por jane shume te shtrenjta aparaturat dhe montimi i tyre behet vetem nga specialiste dhe nuk mendoj se ja vlen nje gje te tille te jap une ofertat e t-online eshte nje kompani gjermane qe ofron internet via sateli 2way system.

----------


## Bekim Gushta

O qoska a di ndonje kompani tjeter qe sherben internet me antene se nuk po di se çfare te bej?????????

----------


## qoska

Per mua zgjidh Albtelecom.al do te jete nje zgjidhje afatgjate  :shkelje syri: .
Per sa i perket satelitit nuk eshte ne ate lartesi qe e mendon ti! Te pakten me njohurite qe kam une sidomos duke krahasuar me zgjidhjet qe te ofrohjne menyre si Albtelecom.

Shiko dhe bej vete. Nqs gjithmone je i interesuar per satelit shiko ne Google.com por shume pak i prezantojne cmimet ne faqet e tyre suhet te kontaktosh me ta.

Po te sqaroj dhe nje gje tjeter per sa i perket lidhjes me satelit, gjithmone ne nje lidhje satelit te pakten ata me orbite gjeostacionare do te kesh nje RTT(round trip time) 500ms(milisekonda) ++. Kjo do te thote qe ti smund, me mire sdo te jete e kenaqshme, te luash Counter Strike me kete RTT. Per me teper edhe shfletimi i faqeve do te jete i avashte pasi do te keshe te pakten te njejten vonese. E vetmja gje e mire qe kane per mua eshte shpejtesia e shkarkimit qe te ofrojne ne krahasim me ato qe mund te marresh ne rruge te tjera.

Me te mira!

----------


## Bekim Gushta

> Per mua zgjidh Albtelecom.al do te jete nje zgjidhje afatgjate .
> Per sa i perket satelitit nuk eshte ne ate lartesi qe e mendon ti! Te pakten me njohurite qe kam une sidomos duke krahasuar me zgjidhjet qe te ofrohjne menyre si Albtelecom.
> 
> Shiko dhe bej vete. Nqs gjithmone je i interesuar per satelit shiko ne Google.com por shume pak i prezantojne cmimet ne faqet e tyre suhet te kontaktosh me ta.
> 
> Po te sqaroj dhe nje gje tjeter per sa i perket lidhjes me satelit, gjithmone ne nje lidhje satelit te pakten ata me orbite gjeostacionare do te kesh nje RTT(round trip time) 500ms(milisekonda) ++. Kjo do te thote qe ti smund, me mire sdo te jete e kenaqshme, te luash Counter Strike me kete RTT. Per me teper edhe shfletimi i faqeve do te jete i avashte pasi do te keshe te pakten te njejten vonese. E vetmja gje e mire qe kane per mua eshte shpejtesia e shkarkimit qe te ofrojne ne krahasim me ato qe mund te marresh ne rruge te tjera.
> 
> Me te mira!


Faleminderit.

----------


## che_guevara86

Qoska po marrja e internetit ne distance pre jo me shume se 100m si behet. Personi qe mund tja marr linjen e merr me antene nga nje antene tjeter. Si mund te realizohet kjo gje me nje kosto shume te vogel . Dmth e gjitha eshte te antena.??

----------


## lavdimii

europe online usht kompani qe shet one way internet via satellite dmth qe download munesh me marr e upload duhesh me ble diku tjeter me dial up psh

----------


## che_guevara86

Po mire kjo europe online mund te hape vetem faqe interneti dhe nuk ben dot upload kjo vlen dot per ne shqiperi . Dhen nese po si mund te marresh nje linje te tille dhe sa kushton. Ndersa me siper pyeta per te marre nje linje interneti qe ndohdhet larg afersisht 100 metra she si mund ta  realizosh nje gje te tillel .

----------

